# Balsamic Vinegar whilst pregnant. Yes or no?



## AussieBub

Hey ladies,

Quick question; can you have Balsamic Vinegar whilst pregnant? I've googled it and most mothers said they had it and it was fine. Then i saw one page that said it contains a harmful substance, but you'd have to drink a lot of it for it to be a problem. I was wanting to have it on my salad and dont know what I should do. My first midwife appointment isnt for another 5 days, so i'd have to wait to ask. But yeah, anyone have any knowledge or experience with having some whilst pregnant?

-AussieBub


----------



## sueh81

one of my cravings when I was pregnant last time was bread and oils and I dipped in the balsamic vinegar,obviously not in huge portions just enough to enjoy it, i've had it on my salad a few times this pregnancy too


----------



## AussieBub

My mum makes a yummy salad with spinach leaves, strawberries, mango and pine nuts drizzled with Balsamic Vinegar. I absolutely love it and wanted to make it but ive been unsure how safe it is. Its kinda annoying having to check if food is safe to eat, every time i get a craving :/

-AussieBub


----------



## sueh81

I think the only major no no's are soft cheeses, runny eggs, shellfish / raw fish, undercooked meats (no medium rare steak for another 8 months for me!! :( )

that salad sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## Emma93

Hmmm, I hope it's okay! I've been having it on top of my salad..

xxx​


----------



## GrowingMum

I've not heard anything about balsamic vinegar beeing a no no. Ive had it on salads. Also aren't soft cheeses fine as long as they are made w pasturized milk, which they almost always are (at least in the US)?


----------



## sueh81

MudMom said:


> I've not heard anything about balsamic vinegar beeing a no no. Ive had it on salads. Also aren't soft cheeses fine as long as they are made w pasturized milk, which they almost always are (at least in the US)?

yeah thats right! its just brie and stilton types that you can't have (mould ripened soft cheeses) pasteurised milk ones are fine x


----------



## wantb502

AussieBub said:


> My mum makes a yummy salad with spinach leaves, strawberries, mango and pine nuts drizzled with Balsamic Vinegar. I absolutely love it and wanted to make it but ive been unsure how safe it is. Its kinda annoying having to check if food is safe to eat, every time i get a craving :/
> 
> -AussieBub

That salad sounds amazing!! In regards to the soft cheese, it's because of it being unpasturized. At least in my town, they passed a law that they can't serve unpasturized cheeses at restaurants. I eat feta all the time, pasturized only.


----------



## GrowingMum

Oh, what if brie says pasturized on the label? I LOVE brie. I'm thinking its fine but Im a worrier.


----------



## sueh81

MudMom said:


> Oh, what if brie says pasturized on the label? I LOVE brie. I'm thinking its fine but Im a worrier.

this is what i found on the nhs website...

*Some types of cheese*

Don't eat mould-ripened soft cheese, such as brie and camembert, whether it's made with cows' or goats' milk. You should also avoid soft blue-veined cheeses, such as Danish blue, gorgonzola and roquefort.
This is because soft cheeses like this are less acidic than hard cheeses and they contain more moisture, which means they can be an ideal environment for harmful bacteria, such as listeria, to grow in.


----------



## babydustpower

You may want to check the Lead content in your Balsamic Vinegar

https://www.drgourmet.com/askdrgourmet/balsamicv-lead.shtml#.UXgK8MqNC4M

I bought a big bottle of balsamic vinegar from Costco, flipped it around and there at the bottom was a warning that it contained lead :(


----------



## BubsMom17

sueh81 said:


> MudMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh, what if brie says pasturized on the label? I LOVE brie. I'm thinking its fine but Im a worrier.
> 
> this is what i found on the nhs website...
> 
> *Some types of cheese*
> 
> Don't eat mould-ripened soft cheese, such as brie and camembert, whether it's made with cows' or goats' milk. You should also avoid soft blue-veined cheeses, such as Danish blue, gorgonzola and roquefort.
> This is because soft cheeses like this are less acidic than hard cheeses and they contain more moisture, which means they can be an ideal environment for harmful bacteria, such as listeria, to grow in.Click to expand...

In the US, all domestic cheeses are required to be pasteurized when commerically distributed, regardless of the variety. I know this is not the case in Europe and elsewhere, but my doc said go ahead as long as they are domestic and it specifies "pasteurized" on the container.


----------



## GrowingMum

Thanks for thethe info Sueh. I found a webmd article that says:

" But now, the FDA says, new data show that Listeria lurks only in unpasteurized feta, Brie, Camembert, queso blanco, queso fresco, blue cheeses, and other soft cheeses. Those made from pasteurized milk are OK."

Yay, I can treat myself to some brie and crackers!

Wow, that is shocking about the lead. How much is in there? Why?


----------



## BubsMom17

babydustpower said:


> You may want to check the Lead content in your Balsamic Vinegar
> 
> https://www.drgourmet.com/askdrgourmet/balsamicv-lead.shtml#.UXgK8MqNC4M
> 
> I bought a big bottle of balsamic vinegar from Costco, flipped it around and there at the bottom was a warning that it contained lead :(

Lead?! That's a little scary... I'm guessing it is from the aging process in the bottles or barrels or whatever... luckily I am not a fan of balsamic!


----------



## GrowingMum

Thanks BubsMom! I just read your post. (Don't know how to quote on my phone). I'm glad your dr says the same.


----------



## AussieBub

Thanks for that article babydustpowder. I'd seen an article saying it contained a harmful substance but it didnt specify it was lead. I'll check what it says on my bottle before i put any of my salad. I'll definitely ration it down though and drizzle one or two tablespoons instead of just drizzling straight from the bottle lol. Thanks ladies.

-AussieBub


----------



## TMonster

I was told to avoid pasteurized brie and blue cheeses due to the mold but if cooked and the rind isnt eaten its okay.


----------



## GrowingMum

TMonster said:


> I was told to avoid pasteurized brie and blue cheeses due to the mold but if cooked and the rind isnt eaten its okay.

Ugh, just when I thought it was ok. Who told you this? Your doc? 

I dont usually cook it but avoiding rind is easy.

I'm going to ask my mw at my 1st appt. In 2 weeks.


----------



## Pearls18

My doctor said runny eggs were fine, he looked at me like a crazy woman when I asked if I could have them.


----------



## BubsMom17

MarineWAG said:


> My doctor said runny eggs were fine, he looked at me like a crazy woman when I asked if I could have them.

Yeah, I heard that too. I read that salmonella from eggs actually comes from the outside of the egg, on the surface of the shell. If you wash the egg in hot soapy water, it will kill the salmonella. The salmonella isn't from the egg white or the yoke. The inside of the egg is sterile.

So I can see not eating runny eggs at a restaurant, but at home I feel safe eating them.

I love runny eggs on buttery toast... *drool....*


----------



## Pearls18

BubsMom17 said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> My doctor said runny eggs were fine, he looked at me like a crazy woman when I asked if I could have them.
> 
> Yeah, I heard that too. I read that salmonella from eggs actually comes from the outside of the egg, on the surface of the shell. If you wash the egg in hot soapy water, it will kill the salmonella. The salmonella isn't from the egg white or the yoke. The inside of the egg is sterile.
> 
> So I can see not eating runny eggs at a restaurant, but at home I feel safe eating them.
> 
> I love runny eggs on buttery toast... *drool....*Click to expand...

I heard that because chickens are vaccinated against salmonella now that if you use 'lion' eggs perhaps others too (quality standard in the UK) you're fine anyways. I love fried eggs mmm.


----------



## alexz12775

Its ok to have viniger


----------



## TMonster

MudMom said:


> Ugh, just when I thought it was ok. Who told you this? Your doc?
> 
> I dont usually cook it but avoiding rind is easy.
> 
> I'm going to ask my mw at my 1st appt. In 2 weeks.


Yeah my doctor told me. I was craving brie and asked if I could have some if it was pasteurized.


----------



## TMonster

BubsMom17 said:


> Yeah, I heard that too. I read that salmonella from eggs actually comes from the outside of the egg, on the surface of the shell. If you wash the egg in hot soapy water, it will kill the salmonella. The salmonella isn't from the egg white or the yoke. The inside of the egg is sterile.
> 
> So I can see not eating runny eggs at a restaurant, but at home I feel safe eating them.
> 
> I love runny eggs on buttery toast... *drool....*


The inside of eggs are not sterile. Salmonella does exist inside of eggs but its rare (I think 1:20,000) and I am pretty certain the outside of most eggs sold in the US are cleaned with a special detergent anyway to kill salmonella from the shells. 

Again, its very rare but more common than listeria and can be dangerous if you get it so its better to be safe than sorry for a few months while pregnant.


----------

